# Where can I donate formula samples?



## PaigeC (Nov 25, 2008)

I've been getting lots of formula samples and most are just single serving but I just got two full canisters from Simulac. I hate to throw it away and my FF friends don't use this brand. Where can I donate this so it can go to someone in need? Do foodbanks take formula?


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

We have a pregnancy crisis center in my town. I requested that they only give them to a mother already using formula rather than a pregnant mother or one trying to breastfeed. The director promised me that would be the case.

I think it was the best option in my small town. Maybe in a bigger city you will have better options.


----------



## Siera (Nov 11, 2008)

Our food bank does take formula.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

I took ours to the food bank. I had 42 sample cans and they were really glad to get them. I totally agree though with asking that it go to mothers who have already made the choice and are already using formula. I know that some people just toss them.


----------



## Jesskathand (Dec 30, 2007)

I donate mine to Farm Sanctuary. They get a lot of orphan cows, pigs, goats, etc.

Their address is:

Farm Sanctuary
P.O. Box 150
Watkins Glen, NY 14891


----------



## Taryn237 (Aug 20, 2006)

Freecycle? ... then you can pick the recipient based on their situation.


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

food bank


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

Food Bank
Domestic Violence shelter
Family homeless shelter


----------



## happyhousewife06 (May 26, 2008)

I took mine to a local food donation drop off


----------



## LeahC (Sep 10, 2007)

Food bank
Salvation Army
Pregnancy crisis center
Local churches who serve those in need


----------



## Swandira (Jun 26, 2005)

My pediatrician's office takes formula samples and redistributes them to patient families who need/will use them. Maybe your doctor does this too?


----------



## rparker (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jesskathand* 
I donate mine to Farm Sanctuary. They get a lot of orphan cows, pigs, goats, etc.

Their address is:

Farm Sanctuary
P.O. Box 150
Watkins Glen, NY 14891

I wish I had thought of Farm Sanctuary when we were still getting them in the mail. I didn't open the packages and returned to sender.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I gave mine to the food bank. In Canada it goes to families already using formula.


----------

